# Saved From the Garbage



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

In my work travels I see tons of people and houses and the treasures that go with them.
Today in my travels I came across these gems that were sitting beside some old house clutter and were destined for the garbage.
He was happy to give them to me as that meant he didn't have to lug them up the stairs and out to the road.
There are 41 record albums here ranging from Kenny Rogers and Alabama Country to Allan Parsons, Rough Trade, Pat Benatar, ZZTop , Roxy Music, Thin Lizzy, Bob Seger, April Wine and a Moxy Album.
There is also a Creed album from 1978 which I assume is not the Creed band I am thinking of from the 90's? And a few bands I have never heard of

Now I need to get turntable so I can listen to them !!!!:congratulatory:

Mark


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh you don't want to take several steps back in technology now do you?

I think you're better off sending them to me. I'll even pay for the shipping.

Vinyl? 

Don't you have an iPod?

Seriously though, nice score. that stuff should NOT be in the garbage.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I love a good redirection story.

I haven't actually listened to a record player in at least two decades. I see posts about vinyl come up now and agin...is it worth looking into? I picture the sound having a multi-dimensional feel to it. But, when I remember hearing dolby surround with CDs for the first time, I was blown away.

Sorry for the redirection.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

WOW, what a cool find! Did you get Moxy I? (black cover) I Love that album...great hard rock band from the 70's. Shame they didnt go further. 

Future shop sells turntables with a USB output to convert to digital...put all your vinyl on your iphone!
http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/prod...spx?path=8cd24ddfce803773571628681b64fa8fen02


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

I bet I could drive them to Brantford cheaper than I could send them Milkman lol. 

Yea I couldn't let them throw those albums out. I still have all my albums from back in the day and also a bunch of 8 tracks too so these are pushing me to find an old component set. I would really like the ones in the wood cabinets and I do have leads to a couple of those :smile-new:

If all else fails I might have to buy one like in the link from Future shop Scotty posted

I think it is worth looking into, not from an investment perspective but just for pure nostalgia. Something else to collect along with my 500 Hot Wheels cars lol.

I don't have the Moxy 1 album and I had completely forgot about this band until I saw the record. Pretty sure they came to my high school to play once. 

Mark


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Short Circuit said:


> I don't have the Moxy 1 album and I had completely forgot about this band until I saw the record. Pretty sure they came to my high school to play once.
> 
> Mark


You can download songs from the net anyway. I use Youtube to MP3 converter
my fave Moxy song here;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzG5Q6g6ZY4


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I saw Moxy a couple of times at least ,back in the day ,once around the first album,and then once touring the Riding High album,maybe another time too but things are hazy that far back .

Story goes Tommy Bolin played lead on a few tracks on the first album .
They put out an album with Loverboy's vocalist after Buzz left .


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

any vinyl ZZ Top will be better than the stuff on CD...they added a bunch or electronic drum crap etc, the original recordings are the best & I'm not sure they have ever reissued them as-such


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

bolero said:


> any vinyl ZZ Top will be better than the stuff on CD...they added a bunch or electronic drum crap etc, the original recordings are the best & I'm not sure they have ever reissued them as-such


I thought I just read recently that the original recordings had been reissued as a set without all the 'improvements'....


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Speaking of “saving from the garbage” I found this Marantz Model 6300 direct drive player from a back alley this morning.
Woot!!!










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That was a real cool find. When it comes to vinyl, though, I remember all the scratchiness, pops, etc. I can't ever see me going back to that format unless they came up with an indestructible product.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> That was a real cool find. When it comes to vinyl, though, I remember all the scratchiness, pops, etc. I can't ever see me going back to that format unless they came up with an indestructible product.


Indeed
Vinyl might sound better... until they degrade, and that happens pretty fast


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Business said:


> Indeed
> Vinyl might sound better... until they degrade, and that happens pretty fast


Most of my old albums still sound great and I only notice some pops in between tracks. What a great way to listen to music though - you automatically stop what you're doing and caress the cover and read the liner notes. Hell I listened to Fludd's first record last night followed by The Deuce is Loose.

Maybe tonight it'll be Thundermug - but I do have a real hankering for my Rough Trade Direct-to-Disc


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

allthumbs56 said:


> Most of my old albums still sound great and I only notice some pops in between tracks. What a great way to listen to music though - you automatically stop what you're doing and caress the cover and read the liner notes. Hell I listened to Fludd's first record last night followed by The Deuce is Loose.


It's not only the popping... it's the loss of high frequencies, accentuated "s" and "sh" sounds and other annoying sonic inaccuracies


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Business said:


> Indeed
> Vinyl might sound better... until they degrade, and that happens pretty fast


A friend of mine back when vinyl was king had that happen many times to his albums. In Canada, it was worse because of crazy import laws. We could not use the best vinyl and mostly used commercial vinyl for records made in Canada and they deteriorated much quicker than the USA made ones.



allthumbs56 said:


> Most of my old albums still sound great and I only notice some pops in between tracks. What a great way to listen to music though - you automatically stop what you're doing and caress the cover and *read the liner notes*. Hell I listened to Fludd's first record last night followed by The Deuce is Loose.


Yes, the liner notes were often good and many gave background information on the songs and/or group. Some CD's still have these but I have not noticed any downloads with liner notes. 

On the pops and crackles, I had a friend who loved the Beatles and had most of their albums but were so scratched from being played over and over and over that they were no longer enjoyable to listen to. One day he decided to buy some vinyl record conditioner. They weren't perfect but we were all surprised how big of a difference it made. I would say they were 70-75% better after using the conditioner. So, we all went out and bought some.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I dunno, if you clean the needle once in a while and keep your records in good conditon I don’t think you’ll have too many issues. Nothing last forever, not CD’s and not your hard drive, so why not just enjoy what you like? I like buying records now when I go to a show instead of a t-shirt. I’m glad that there is some form of physical media that’s survived. Records have kind of come back from the dead actually.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Records were kept alive by DJs and geezers, then somewhat resurrected by hipsters

I do have some vinyls and turntables, I've done some listening, sampling and scratching
But no way will I ever jump on the "vinyls are better" bandwagon
They are fun for nostalgia, and that's pretty much it
CDs sound quality will never degrade, no matter how often you play them; sonically, they're just superior


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Business said:


> .......
> But no way will I ever jump on the "vinyls are better" bandwagon
> They are fun for nostalgia, and that's pretty much it.......


I can happily say I’ve never said “vinyls are better”...... but a free $400+ turntable is pretty awesome!


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

@Business, you forgot to mention the "CD's can never skip" part.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

jb welder said:


> @Business, you forgot to mention the "CD's can never skip" part.


Haha
My point is: you'll never damage a CD just by playing


----------

